# Affordable Puppy Food - Fish Allergy



## wintercamp (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm picking my puppy up next week, but I have a life-threatening fish allergy, along with allergies to berries. I didn't realize how hard it would be to find a food she could have. 

My other (adult) dog is on Nature's Variety Limited Ingredient Duck, but that is for adult dogs and is very expensive (my shih-Tzu doesn't eat much).

Is there any affordable puppy food that doesn't have fish or fish oil or berries in it? I'll pay for the more expensive food if I have too, but I'm on a bit of a limited income, so it would be nicer if it were cheaper.

Thanks


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I'm confused.. You have the allergy? If for example you chose a food and the 10th ingredient in the food is a fish meal or something, the content is extremely low and unless you for instance ate the dog's food, I don't think it will have any effect on you. 

My dad is deathly allergic to fish and he is an avid fishermen, he carries sanitizer with him and its just ingrained into him not to touch his face/mouth/etc.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow that was tougher than I thought! Some suggestions would be:

Wellness Simple 

Wellness® Simple Lamb & Oatmeal Formula

Wellness® Simple Turkey & Potato Formula

California Naturals

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural


----------



## wintercamp (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope, I've had severe reactions to trace amounts and can't even touch it. I see an allergist regularly, I can't even eat at any restaurants/take-out because of cross contamination. I've gotten hives from cat food with just fish oil in it so I'm just not willing to take that risk


----------



## wintercamp (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks, I didn't even know where to start


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The Honest Kitchen (dehydrated food to which you add water before serving) is not inexpensive, but it tends to have a relatively short list of ingredients. Here's their "budget" food, advertised as suitable for puppies -- no fish or berries:
Revel Dog Food ? Whole Grain Chicken

All ingredients dehydrated: Free-range chicken, organic barley, potatoes, organic flax, organic oats, green peas, carrots, bananas, parsley, organic kelp, celery, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate, thiamine mononitrate.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

wintercamp said:


> Nope, I've had severe reactions to trace amounts and can't even touch it. I see an allergist regularly, I can't even eat at any restaurants/take-out because of cross contamination. I've gotten hives from cat food with just fish oil in it so I'm just not willing to take that risk



Ouch, that sucks. Everything I found has already been listed, good luck on your search


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Is raw feeding an option?


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

This is Merrick's limited ingredient line... They were bought by Purina and I know a lot of folks didn't like it but most people don't have your allergies. Good luck! I looked through the list and didn't see fish or berries, but you'll be a better judge of it's safety.

Deboned Lamb, Lamb Meal, Sweet Potatoes, Peas, Potatoes, Pea Protein, Sunflower Oil, Natural Flavor, Organic Alfalfa, Salt, Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Sodium Selenite), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate), Choline Chloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## wintercamp (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone for writing back so quickly. I'm glad there are a couple brands to choose from. I'm excited about picking up my puppy without having to stress about what food I'm going to feed her!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

The Nature's Variety you are feeding should be fine for your new puppy. Many breeders & owners do not feed "Puppy" food to their pups.

From site:
*"Complete & Balanced for All Life Stages*
_Nature’s Variety® Instinct® __Duck Meal Formula Limited Ingredient Diet for dogs is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Nutrient Profiles* for all life stages."*_

Since you havesuch a sever allergy, please note that dog food manufacturing companies are not good about cleaning their machinery when going from a recipe of a company to another company's recipe_, _resulting in batches mixing ingredients. If you have been safe with the Nature's Variety, I would stick with it.
_OR _

The Honest Kitchen Dehydrated food is made in a Human Grade Inspected Kitchen.



Good luck with your new pup!
Moms


----------

